

Show HN: Yet another HN Chrome extension - display articles preview inline - lsh123
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/better-hacker-news/eidhjdgedmenbbpfjfemiaddlamcfblj?hl=en-US

======
lsh123
Based on clipped.me API
([http://clipped.me/api.html](http://clipped.me/api.html))

